

Ask HN: Taking on Too Many Projects? - Mystalic

Hey guys,<p>So I'm one of those people who loves to join a great project or be involved in what I think will be a success.<p>But I already have a full time job and a part time blogging job, in addition to trying tofinish a major project (a fiction novel).  A few weeks ago, I joined up with another start-up as a contractor for web-related work, and my work's been adequate, but nowhere near what I could do if I had full bandwidth.  I find myself dragging my feet because, perhaps I'm just working too much.<p>When is a project one too many?  Should I be more focused ona few specific things, or are there things you do to make sure you put 100% in all of your projects?<p>- Ben
======
akronim
If you have 6 one month projects, you could either deliver all at the end of
six months, or concentrate on one at a time. The total work is the same, but
the average delivery is earlier. And you alleviate the risk of never actually
delivering anything.

Your job you probably need to keep. Can you split up the novel, the
contracting etc into projects & features and tasks - deliverables - in those?
Rather than spending a few hours on one, then a few hours on another, just
focus on one project or feature at a time and keep going till you deliver it.

------
noodle
" _When is a project one too many?_ "

when you feel the other projects you do are suffering because of the latest
project you just took on. you don't want, for one reason or another, one
project to ruin some/all of the others. in your case, this sounds like what
might be happening.

------
curiousgeorge
As long as the new stuff displaces less important and interesting projects,
don't worry about it.

